# Mac Help!



## T D (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had a Mac desk top for several months now and can't figure out how to resize pics to post on ABN.  Any help?  Thanks.  Tom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know what comes with OSX but it must have something. If not there is a free editor out there... somewhere... there always is.


----------



## JohnN (Sep 5, 2011)

Open the picture in Preview, then go up to Tools, then Adjust Size, and choose a size. I use 800x600.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you crop is OSX? I never got to for into it.


----------



## JohnN (Sep 5, 2011)

To crop, select the part of the picture you want to keep, go up to Tools, and Crop is down at the bottom (second up from the bottom)


----------



## T D (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks NJCollector!  I just posted one in ACL bottle photography thread.


----------



## JohnN (Sep 5, 2011)

You're welcome. If you need any more help just ask. -John


----------



## celerycola (Sep 7, 2011)

For years I have used a shareware app called Graphic Converter from http://lemkesoft.com/.

 Great for resizing, sharpening fuzzy pics, adjusting brightness and contrast, etc.


----------



## T D (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Stardust (Sep 18, 2011)

Take it to Farmville and crop it ~ [] They have everything else ~ HA!!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 18, 2011)

The best thing you can do with a Mac is throw it out a window... [8D]


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 18, 2011)

Love my Macs...I think we have had 3 crashes in the last 20 years.  Had a bad problem last year.  They could not figure out what the issue was so they gave us a new computer.


----------



## T D (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> The best thing you can do with a Mac is throw it out a window... [8D]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T D (Sep 19, 2011)

'Nuff said.  I'm still in the honeymoon...hope it stays there.  Was a little chapped last night, no offense intended..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 19, 2011)

The only Mac's I tried were pre Intel and indestructible. Unfortunately they were also, like Red Hat and other Linux types, just to hard for me as a Windows user to find progs for or get used too. The world is Windows but hopefully the next Ubuntu or such will work for most projects. I still find Firefox is incompatible with a lot of web sites. I switch rendering to view them thanks to IE Tab but it's still a pain.
 Hey, it's been a year. I think I'll try another, maybe Fedora or Ubuntu again.


----------

